# كراك لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 يونيو 2009)

لقد وجدنا كراك لبرنامج _Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010_

وبرنامج _Autodesk Concrete Building Structures 2010_

كل ما هو مطلوب هو نسخ الملف المرفق و لصقه داخلfolder كل برنامج

وهذا رابط التحميل 

_http://www.4shared.com/file/110980572/bfcf9bc4/New_Folder.html_


----------



## anass81 (11 يونيو 2009)

تم نقل المشاركة الى موضوع مستقل نظراً لأهميتها


----------



## samehemary79 (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي ما تقدموا من خير


----------



## محمد 977 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوووور مشكوووووووووووور تسلم ايدك*

مشكوووور مشكوووووووووووور تسلم ايدك 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب على التميز و الإبداع 
مشكوووور مشكوووووووووووور تسلم ايدك 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب على التميز و الإبداع


----------



## سامح حمدى الشريف (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر ومجهود مشكور 
بس عند نسخ الفايل ولصقة فى folder البرنامج لبرنامج _Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010_
لايعطى اى استجابة ويبقى مثل ماهو علية فترة صلاحيته 30 يوما فقط 
رجاء كيف يعمل هذا الكراك وكيفية تشغيلة وخصوصا ان الكيجن الخاص بالبرنامج يعطى ان product key خطأ
ارجو الافادة للاهمية وشكرا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

حمل هذا الكراك من موضوع للمهندس / أيمن قنديل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138294.html
ورابط تحميل الكراك هو:

http://www.4shared.com/file/11098057...ew_Folder.html 

انسخ الكراك (adlmint.dll ) وضع النسخة فى مسار البرنامج اللي انت اخترته أثناء التسطيب. وعموما هتروح على الـ -Program files - Autodesk - Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 SYSTEM - EXE 
وتلصق الكراك فى المجلد الأخير EXE 
ومبروووووك عليك البرنامج.


أرجو أن تقوم بعمل الـ Activation للبرنامج حتي لا يعمل معك لمدة شهر كما هو معك الآن وإليك الطريقة وهي مشابهة لتنشيط وتفعيل أوتوكاد 2010......
*طريقة عمل Activation الـ لبرنامج AutoCAD Robot Structural Analysis Pro 2010*
1- افتح البرنامج AutoCAD Robrot Struture .
2- من قائمة Help اختر Robot Information - ومن النافذة الناتجة اضغط على Product Information .
3- من نافذة Product Licence Information اضغط Activate .
4- من نافذة Activation اضغط Activate .
5- استخدم الـ Serial Nember : - 666-69696969 .
6- انسخ الـ Request Code الموجود واذهب إلي الـ Keygen 32 (مرفق مع المشاركة).
7- من الـKeygen 32 XF – a2010 _ (وهو كيجن أوتوكاد2010 قمت بتجربته - ونجح معي - لعدم وجود كيجن 32 مع برنامج الروبوت) _ 
اضغط على Mem Patch (هاااام جدا) وتأكد من ظهور نافذة Successfull 
مكتوب فيها Successfully Patched! 
(اذا كنت تستخدم ويندوز 7 اضغط كليك يمين على الكيجن واختر 
Run As Administrator) 
8- الصق الـRequest Code فى خانة الـ Request ثم اضغطGenerate .
ثم انسخ كل ما بداخل خانة الـ Activation .
9- انتقل إلي صفحة الـ Activation وفعّل خيار Enter an activation code
ثم الصق هنا ما تم نسخه فى الخطوة السابقة.
10- اضغط Next 

وبالتوفيق مع البرنامج ومع أرق تحياتي للجميع .


هذه الردود مأخوذة من هذه المشاركة وهي رايط لتحميل البرنامج والكراك والActivation
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...47#post1255947


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكرك بس إذا امكن دروس تعلم البرنامج لأن من الواضح ان هذا البرنامج معقد بعض الشيء 
و اكرر شكري


----------



## bas1975sam (23 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي 
لم أجد ملف توليد الرقم


----------



## م.طاهر (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.صهيب (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج مش شغال عندي علما تم تنصيبة والجهاز مواصفاتة عليا والبرنامج مش عايز يتفتح 
ارجو الساعدة


----------



## custumx (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكرك


----------



## sea2007 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الذى تم رفقه مع البرنامج Keygen 64 وليس Keygen 32 ولذلك نرجو منك اعادة رفعة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdoo_farra (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج اولاً ولكن البرنامج لا يعمل
يتم تحميل البرنامج وتنزيله على الجهاز بشكل طبيعي
ولكن عند الضغط على الايقونة على سطح البرنامج فان لا يشيء يظهر "فقط يظهر شعار البرنامج وكأنه سيعمل انتظر لفترة طويلة ولا يظهر شيء"

أرجو الافادة وشكراً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء اليكم طريقة الشرح بعد المرة الاولي للتسطيب نعمل ريستارت للجهاز ثم نبدأبالتسطيب مرة اخري من نفس الايقونة م ريستارت ثم الكراك ثم مبروك البرنامج


----------



## abdoo_farra (1 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء اليكم طريقة الشرح بعد المرة الاولي للتسطيب نعمل ريستارت للجهاز ثم نبدأبالتسطيب مرة اخري من نفس الايقونة م ريستارت ثم الكراك ثم مبروك البرنامج



اخى العزيز مافهمت شو يعنى نسطب اول مرة وبعدين نسطب تانى مرة؟
يعنى اعمل ان انستول وبعدين اعمل انستول وريستارت؟

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## samerr (1 أغسطس 2010)

على حسب فهمى انستول ثم رى ستارت ثم ان انستول مرة اخرى ثم رى ستارت ثم الكراك والله اعلم , وياريت تشوفولنا حل فى كراك البروكون مش شغال تعبت كثيرا وانا احاول ايجاد كراك اخر ولكن مافيش فايدة وانا محتاج البرنامج ضرورى*وشكرا جزيلا يا باش مهندس ايمن وبارك الله فيك وزادك من نعيمه.


----------



## 25290 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا
ولكم منى جزيل الشكرررررررررر



الحمد لله حملت الكراك واستخرجته واستبدلت الملف واشتغل البرامج بدون 30 يوم


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود اللاائع ووفقكم الله دائما و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (7 مايو 2011)

أين هو الكيجن؟


----------



## nyoussef (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## maged1910 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد القوي اسماعيل (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك كثيرا و جزيت خيرا


----------



## haneen 1993 (21 فبراير 2012)

يارب احفظ اهالي سورية والامة العربية جميعااااااااااااااا


----------



## mostafa1965 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## khalid dragon (26 فبراير 2013)

*رد: **** لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010*

بجد الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mounir_geniecivil (27 فبراير 2013)

*رد: **** لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010*

مشكور الله يحفظك


----------



## الشريف89 (2 مارس 2013)

*رد: **** لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010*

احتاج لفيديو تعليمي لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010 ‏بالعربي
ارجوا المساعدة​


----------



## eng_omarnegm (2 مايو 2014)

جربته و شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------

